
SEC’s Action Against Decentralized Exchange Raises Constitutional Questions - dannyobrien
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/02/secs-action-against-decentralized-exchange-raises-constitutional-questions
======
joshfraser
Basically, the SEC said that if you write open-source code, you can be held
liable for how other people use that code in the future. That's insane and
would have sweeping consequences if broadly applied. Really appreciate the
EFF's efforts here to call this out and fight it.

